#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Is er een moslim man die wilt trouwen met een moslim vrouw die lichamelijk ziek is? Amsterdam

## smahan25

Salaam lieve mensen,

Ik ben dus een moslima van 25 jaar uit Amsterdam en ben op zoek naar een goede moslim man (het liefst uit Amsterdam) waar ik mee kan trouwen. Zelf heb ik een schildklierziekte en ben bijna altijd ziek, zwak en misselijk maar wil desondanks toch met iemand samenleven in alle rust en liefde. Ik kan niet koken en kan ook geen kinderen aan. Degene die dus reageert moet serieus reageren en ik doe ook niet aan afspreken. Ik wil het volgens de Islam doen en Allah heeft mij nou eenmaal gegeven wat ik heb en el hamdoulilah ben ik dankbaar. Dus ik zoek een partner die bereid is mij te accepteren met al mijn beperkingen. Ik zal even de klachten op een rij zetten:

moe
lage bloedddruk
stemmingswisselingen
niet veel kunnen reizen
kan niet tegen drukte

Dit is waar ik elke dag mee te maken heb. Wil dus een partner die desnoods ook een beperking heeft of een gezonde partner kan ook, maar dan moet je het wel aankunnen. Ik probeer zo eerlijk mogelijk te zijn. Over mijn karakter wil ik ook wat zeggen, ik ben soms opvliegerig en ben erg gesteld op mijn rust. Ik wil geen vervelende schoonmoeder of een vervelende familie. Ik wil gewoon een rustige moslim man die in alle rust en liefde zijn leven met mij wil delen en die mijn accepteerd met al mijn beperkingen. 
Ik ben ook anti cultuur. Ik ben Hollands nuchter en heb meer van het Nederlandse dan van Het Marokaanse. Dus ik accepteer alleen Islam en geen cultuur. 

Alleen serieuze reacties aub 

mvg

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

Erg mooi dat je zo open bent over waar je last van hebt. (Je had het tenslotte ook achter kunnen houden en dat het later pas bekend werd wanneer er al gevoelens in het spel zijn). Ik hoop dat de mannen jou eerlijkheid ook waarderen en zich niet af laten schrikken. 

Heel veel succes meid! ik hoop dat je een goede man tegen zult komen insha'Allah

----------


## smahan25

Salaam,

Nee, want ik wil gelijk eerlijk zijn. Ik wil een man alles zeggen over mezelf en alles van te voren en hem geen valse hoop geven. Dus als Allah wilt dan schenkt Hij mij een man en zoniet, dan ja het lot. Eerlijkheid boven alles  :Smilie:  Dank trouwens, inshallah  :Smilie: )

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

wat ik hieruit opmerk is dat je een heel mooi karakter hebt, wat een hoop dames echt niet hebben dus je vindt vast een goede,leuke man die door je lichamelijke beperkingen heenprikt
ik zal je regelmatig een upje geven want dames die zo eerlijk zijn als jou gun ik het echt
fijne avond meis

----------


## smahan25

Woww wat aardig dat je dat zo zegt en over mijn karakter tja, ik heb ook mijn minder goede kanten zoals opvliegerigheid en dat ik op mezelf ben, houd niet zo van drukte en heb interesses zoals de natuur en praten over de wetenschap en gewoon naar buiten kijken en te denken van ''wat een mooie vogel die daar vliegt en wat is Allah toch mooi'' je moet maar net een man tegenkomen die daar geinteresseerd in is. Wil gewoon een man die geniet van een glas water en weet wat hij heeft en blij kan zijn met een vrouw die niet perfect is, het verre van. Zoek niet naar rijkdom of naar schoonheid maar gewoon naar een simpele moslimman die mij neemt zoals ik ben met al mijn fouten en lichamelijke beperkingen. Dank voor al je mooie woorden  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

Voor de mannen die nu alleen de neg. punten lezen die ze zo mooi op weet te sommen hahaha opvliegerigheid...daar hebben veel dames last van dus dat is niks geks, alleen laten de meesten het pas merken wanneer ze getrouwd zijn  :grote grijns:  
op jezelf zijn... zijn er ook veel van (ik ben bv ook iemand die totaal niet van drukte houdt) daar is ook niks raars aan
interesses in de natuur en wetenschap..daar houden ook genoeg mensen van dus daar hoeft het ook niet aan te liggen  :Smilie:  
geen enkele vrouw is perfect, sommigen kunnen zich een tijdje perfect voordoen maar iedereen heeft zo zijn/haar gebreken, bij de 1 is het lichamelijk,bij de ander qua karakter/psychisch  :Smilie:  

En dat je zegt dat hij niet moet zoeken naar rijkdom of schoonheid ben ik het niet mee eens..liefde is meer rijkdom dan geld en schoonheid zit van binnen, wat ik bij jou wel terug zie. Dus kom op meis, een beetje positief over jezelf denken  :Smilie:  Je hebt genoeg te geven aan een man. 

Dat wou ik nog even kwijt zodat men het ook van een andere kant inziet als ze dit lezen  :grote grijns:

----------


## smahan25

wat ik bedoelde is dat ik niet naar schoonheid en rijkdom zoek, liefde is idd de grootste rijkdom en daar ben ik naar op zoek, rust en liefde, daar ben ik naar op zoek. Weet je wat het is heh, ik probeer zo eerlijk mogelijk te zijn op internet want deze man moet niet voor verrassingen komen te staan. Ik zeg daarom nu alles heel eerlijk. Ik ben niet de allermakkelijkste vrouw en verlang van een man dat hij zelfstandig is en dat hij ook gewoon in de keuken staat. Ik ben tegen cultuur gedachten en zoek een doodsimpele man. Voor de rest ben ik zo veranderlijk als het weer en kan de ene moment gelukkig zijn en het andere moment ziek en heb ik behoefte om alleen te zijn. Als een man dat accepteerd is hij welkom.  :Smilie: )))) dank voor je lieve bericht  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

wat ik hier nu een paar keer gelezen heb is dat de meesten hier niet zijn wie ze zeggen te zijn (dat je dat in gedachten houdt mocht je een reactie krijgen)
graag gedaan hoor  :Smilie:  
ik ga even aan de poets, en dan gezellig de verjaardag van m'n meisje vieren achter de tv met hapjes erbij met z'n twee'tjes (zooo blij dat de familie gister al geweest is, heerlijk zo'n rustig avondje met haar alleen  :grote grijns:  )
Fijne avond meis

----------


## smahan25

dank voor dat je dat zegt  :hardlach:  en dat dacht ik al, hoop op een eerlijke man. Veel plezier met verjaardag van je meisje en geniet van haar. fijne avond.

----------


## smahan25

Salaam, ja daar ben ik geinteresseerd in. Stuur me maar een prive berichtje voor verder info over jou. Openhartig kan je maar liever aan het begin zijn, iedereen heeft recht op eerlijkheid. Slm. Ik vertrouw erop dat jij eerlijk bent over datgeen wat jij nu zegt, zoniet dan zal de straf van Allah op jou rusten. De reden waarom ik dit zeg is omdat ik heb gehoord dat mensen zich hier op maroc.nl anders voordoen dan ze zijn. Ik wil gewoon rust en liefde en een rustig leven leiden met een moslim man. Slm

----------


## smahan25

Salaam Nasir, dat is te oud voor mij, het spijt me  :Smilie:  ik ga tot maximaal 38 jaar.

----------


## warda32

heel dapper van je ghair inschallah de juiste man zal inschallah reageren

----------


## smahan25

ameen en ik vind het als vanzelfsprekend om zo eerlijk mogelijk te zijn. Salaam  :hardlach:

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

upppp voor deze lieve dame

----------


## smahan25

Salaam Sadia Chantal, wat bedoel je met dat berichtje  :Smilie:  uppp voor deze lieve dame?

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

salaam hahaha dat was voor mij in het begin ook een raar iets..doordat ik hier iets neerzet gaat jou berichtje weer omhoog, dus was even een helpende hand  :engel:  liefs

----------


## warda32

up up sadia  :Smilie:

----------


## warda32

smahan zijn er al wat reacties ???

----------


## Ladynora

uppp voor deze lieve dame...hopelijk vind je snel iemand. Mocht je al iemand gevonden hebben....post het dan..>Denk dat meerder vrouwen hier wel benieuwd naar zijn.

----------


## Samia1987

Hoop dat Allah jou een goede man zal schenken!!!

----------


## piyassa

Salaam

Ik ben een riffie en woon in amsterdam west ik ben 23 jaar ik wil met je trouwen inschallah vind je het erg als ik 23 ben maar ik lijk ouder

Beslamma

----------


## piyassa

Ik vind het niet erg dat je ziek ben ik ben echt serieus iemand en zal je met respect handelen maar ik werk niet heb uitkering vind je dat erg


Beslamma

----------


## Soeresh34

Hallo met Soeresh ik heb je bericht gelezen je ben echt open over je zelf respect 
ik heb zelf en auto ongeluk ge had in 2006 maar alles is wel goed verder en ik heb ook beperking
zo als ik kan ook niet tegen de drukte en veel mensen om me heen en ik kan niet werken 
maar ik woon alleen op me zelf in huis doe ik alles zelf en ik kan me wel in je bericht wel in vinden
ik ben 1.68 lang en slank ik wacht op je antwoord veel liefs
veel liefde gezondheid en geluk toe gewenst 
mag allaa ons de kans gunnen walikomslam

----------


## Mohamed27

Kom wel uit Belgie?

----------


## dean

Moge Allah jou met het allebeste begunstigen .

----------

